# Mills



## Dane Fuller (Jan 22, 2014)

I took the PM blanks I got from Mike1950 & ventured North last weekend. Four hours later, I found myself at the Keller Home for Wayward Woodturners. These fell off the lathe...

Reactions: Like 15 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2014)

NICE- They almost look 3D............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, Mike. The pics don't do the quilt justice. Thanks again for the blanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 22, 2014)

Dane the two of you are on a heck of a nice roll. Great job man, and that wood is to kill for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thanks, Mike. The pics don't do the quilt justice. Thanks again for the blanks!




You guys did a great job with the shape and lines. Thank you for showing them OFF!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 22, 2014)

The little bit of turquoise is a nice touch. Subtle and nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2014)

You did a bang up job on these, Dane! I'm hoping you figure out some shortcuts on the next couple... These things take a while to make the way I showed you, and I know there's got to be a better way! 

If we had some decent wood to work with...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2014)

DKMD said:


> You did a bang up job on these, Dane! I'm hoping you figure out some shortcuts on the next couple... These things take a while to make the way I showed you, and I know there's got to be a better way!
> 
> If we had some decent wood to work with...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys. 
Keller, I don't know if there is a quick and easy solution to making these. If you haven't figured it out, I seriously doubt I can.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2014)

You guy's look like you had fun! Nice result of the camaraderie we have here. I too enjoy getting together with other members and hanging out in each others shops or working together. Very cool guy's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Two heads are better than one. But not always twice the better. In this case I would say better than twice the better. That is better.
Some knockout mills and great looking blanks.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice work Dane. I'm sure you guys had a blast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 22, 2014)

Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 22, 2014)

WOW! Stunning! Glad I picked up some of Mike's blanks when he offered them this time around!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! Stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 23, 2014)

Those looks awesome! I like the design a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 23, 2014)

Very nice set Dane !!!! That maple rocks !!! Now send em to me so you have some incentive to make more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks, folks.
The whole operation probably would have been comical to anyone hiding in the corner watching. With Keller's dust collector running, I couldn't have heard a bomb go off. He was shouting instructions. I was half hearing, half reading lips. Most of the work was done with the roughing gouge and I was taking it down to a smaller diameter than he was used to. I could feel him cringing as he puttered around trying to find something to do other than watch me demolish the blanks. All kidding aside, he's a wonderfully patient instructor and a gracious host. He and Robyn always make me feel welcome and their kids are fun to play with. Before I left, he loaded me up with turning blanks and passed on a nice little mucous producing microbe that I fear may outlast the wood.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## BarbS (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, beautiful. I bought a few of those blanks from Mike and have wondered if the figure would turn away in rounding them. I guess now I know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! Those are awsome. Great job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2014)

Those are stunning. I don't know who is the master and who is the student. Awesome job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks, Kev. Doc's definitely the master. His shop is "littered" with pieces collecting dust that should be centerpieces on mantels. His attention to detail is incredible and he has a true artist's eye.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2014)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thanks, Kev. Doc's definitely the master. His shop is "littered" with pieces collecting dust that should be centerpieces on mantels. His attention to detail is incredible and he has a true artist's eye.



Dane is obviously overly kind and completely full of crap...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 23, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Dane is obviously overly kind and completely full of crap...


You take that back or I'm tellin' mom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2014)

The mills are awesome! The perceived vision you painted is priceless though. While I am always in awe of how WB brings people together from all over the world, sometimes I wish we were closer. Surely one of you has more pics to share?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 23, 2014)

Actually we don't, Scott. I did bring a camera but forgot to get it out of my backpack. Evidently I'm full of crap, and an idiot.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2014)

Dane Fuller said:


> Evidently I'm full of crap, and an idiot.



If you don't have a picture of you being full of crap and an idiot, then it ain't true.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If you don't have a picture of you being full of crap and an idiot, then it ain't true.


Does the avatar photo count?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 5, 2014)

@Mike1950
Just wanted to let you know that the customer loved the mills. He said they were "magnificent". I can't take the credit. It's easy to make a simple shape look good if it's made from pretty wood. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2014)

Dane, You do not take enough credit for what you did with wood. I am very happy that customer was pleased!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

